# nitro travel rods



## johnt (Jan 31, 2009)

I do a bit of travelling between here and NZ.and am sick of a 7 foot lump of pvc pipe at airports. Does anyone know anything about their six piece spinning rods. I am wondering particularly what sort of compromise they are. I am particularly thinking of the heavier end. In NZ I am targettng salmon and the same rod is perfect for Jew and snapper. Would appreciate some feedback.

Thanks John


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

No, but if you travel back and forth regularly, you dont have someone there you can just leave a rod with?


----------



## johnt (Jan 31, 2009)

I do, but at the moment I like to have my rods over here as well. Unfortunately my budget only stretches so far and I seem to have a never ending need for different rods and if the wife ever found out what I spend on fishing gear I might get shot!!!!. The end result is that if I can bring them back and I have spent half the money and every one is happy. At least that's the theory.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I know nothing about the Travel rods - but I do own a three other Nitros and I doubt weather they would make a duff one. If your really stuck try contacting Nitro directly I have found them very open at answering questions via email

Cheers

Woppie


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

I just recieved an Okuma 5 piece 7ft 4-8kg with my fishing world subs and it looks great but haven't had a chance to load it up yet. Should be great for chasing Snapper, Trevs and Jacks on plastics which I will be trying out soon. Apparently they retail between $100 - $150 but I cant seem to find them anywhere. Came with its own rod tube as well which would fit easily into my suitcase.


----------



## johnt (Jan 31, 2009)

Which mag would that be???


----------



## bigtez (Apr 14, 2009)

Daiwa also have their range of 3 piece Advantage Rods. Details are on the Daiwa site.


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Fishing World - I was suppose to get the next model down but due to the popularity they had run out so got the next size up.
2 year subs cost about $170 with the rod and the okuma flame f-40 reel.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Although I don't have the 007, I do have a regular Nitro Magnum Butt and really like the rod. Does an excellent job on Salmon and Kings, yet whippy enough that even a smallish fish can be allowed to give you a little sport. Am able to cast a 5gm small metal slice, but that's about as light as it will cast.


----------



## johnschr (Aug 27, 2009)

Over the last couple of decades fly rods (I'm a fly fisher) have gone from mainly 1 or 2 piece 9 footers through 3 to 4 pieces. I don't know anyone who would presume that a 4 piece fly rod suffered from being in 4 pieces. 20 years ago multi piece sticks could be a bit sloppy not not now. All my fly rods now are 4 piece and I'm looking for a 3 or 4 piece 7ft spin stick... could end up being the nitro, but there are a few around. I really don't know why they haven't caught on. They are certainly much easier to handle as luggage... and in the car... and to stow in the boat. I'd be keen to know what others think.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

This was taken from Nitros site - its their travel rod !!!!! Looks the goods me thinks......


----------



## johnt (Jan 31, 2009)

I think I'm sold. Mind you I will have a look at the telescopics though.


----------



## Saltiga5 (May 15, 2009)

It sux the Magnum Butt Nitros don't have the same style butt as the 3-piece version.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

5 piece Nitro Vapor will be available in a month or two. 6-8kg should handle most anything.


----------

